# 08 Maxima 3.5 SE TCS off - SLIP - cuts off while driving - hard start



## Moses7778 (Oct 7, 2021)

So I have an 08 maxima, 3.5 SE, 120k miles. I’ve had a hard starting issue (have to let the engine crank for 2-3 times longer than normal) for a while now, maybe 6 months. Over the last two months or so, I’ve started having this other issue more and more frequently. I’ll be driving, sometimes when stopped, sometimes turning or braking, other times just idling in a parking spot, and all of a sudden I get my TCS off and SLIP lights come on the dash. This is accompanied by my resting RPM being a little lower, close to 450-500 at a stop. When I hit the gas, it accelerates with a little bit of a sluggish feeling, and when I let up on the gas it gives me one last little push of maybe 150-200 RPM higher before it slows down. This gives a very strange feel, every time you stop giving it gas you get a little tiny acceleration on the back end. 
Sometimes I can continue driving like this, but about half of the time the engine will randomly cut off, at which point all my dash lights are on, electric systems still running but power steering and brakes very hard to use. I pop it into neutral, usually I can crank it for about 5-8 seconds and get it to start back up. Sometimes it won’t start again and I have to pull over and let it rest a couple minutes before getting it going.
This issue is getting progressively worse, it doesn’t like to start back up as easily as it used to, and now starting the car every day takes over 5 seconds of turning the key to finally turn on. Any suggestions on what it could be, and should I take it to a Nissan dealer or any mechanic? I tried to get it looked at a long time ago, but of course the issue didn’t pop up when they had the car. Now it’s happening so often, literally every time I drive, I’m sure they will be able to experience it. 
Anything helps guys, I just want to have a solid idea of what I could be expecting when I bring this in!


----------



## Moses7778 (Oct 7, 2021)

Moses7778 said:


> So I have an 08 maxima, 3.5 SE, 120k miles. I’ve had a hard starting issue (have to let the engine crank for 2-3 times longer than normal) for a while now, maybe 6 months. Over the last two months or so, I’ve started having this other issue more and more frequently. I’ll be driving, sometimes when stopped, sometimes turning or braking, other times just idling in a parking spot, and all of a sudden I get my TCS off and SLIP lights come on the dash. This is accompanied by my resting RPM being a little lower, close to 450-500 at a stop. When I hit the gas, it accelerates with a little bit of a sluggish feeling, and when I let up on the gas it gives me one last little push of maybe 150-200 RPM higher before it slows down. This gives a very strange feel, every time you stop giving it gas you get a little tiny acceleration on the back end.
> Sometimes I can continue driving like this, but about half of the time the engine will randomly cut off, at which point all my dash lights are on, electric systems still running but power steering and brakes very hard to use. I pop it into neutral, usually I can crank it for about 5-8 seconds and get it to start back up. Sometimes it won’t start again and I have to pull over and let it rest a couple minutes before getting it going.
> This issue is getting progressively worse, it doesn’t like to start back up as easily as it used to, and now starting the car every day takes over 5 seconds of turning the key to finally turn on. Any suggestions on what it could be, and should I take it to a Nissan dealer or any mechanic? I tried to get it looked at a long time ago, but of course the issue didn’t pop up when they had the car. Now it’s happening so often, literally every time I drive, I’m sure they will be able to experience it.
> Anything helps guys, I just want to have a solid idea of what I could be expecting when I bring this in!


Bump


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

A common problem with random engine shutdowns, rough idling or sluggish acceleration is a marginal camshaft position sensor or a marginal crankshaft position sensor. Most of the time when this happens, the "check engine light" never comes on; subsequently when performing an ECU code readout, there was no fault code set. There's been many members here on the forum that have had problems similar to yours and the fix was replacing those two sensors.

The best and cheapest fix for this situation is to replace both sensors at the same time; the reason for doing this is there is no way to determine which sensor is at fault with this type of condition. You can take your vehicle to a dealer/repair shop and they'll tell you there is nothing wrong after they go through with diagnostic tests because at that time the vehicle was running OK. You could end up spending $200 or much more depending on how much time/parts are used.

When replacing sensors, always use Nissan OEM parts from a Nissan dealer; aftermarket electronic items generally are not reliable, don't last long, and many times are DOA. The sensors are not very expensive; around $75.


----------



## Moses7778 (Oct 7, 2021)

rogoman said:


> A common problem with random engine shutdowns, rough idling or sluggish acceleration is a marginal camshaft position sensor or a marginal crankshaft position sensor. Most of the time when this happens, the "check engine light" never comes on; subsequently when performing an ECU code readout, there was no fault code set. There's been many members here on the forum that have had problems similar to yours and the fix was replacing those two sensors.
> 
> The best and cheapest fix for this situation is to replace both sensors at the same time; the reason for doing this is there is no way to determine which sensor is at fault with this type of condition. You can take your vehicle to a dealer/repair shop and they'll tell you there is nothing wrong after they go through with diagnostic tests because at that time the vehicle was running OK. You could end up spending $200 or much more depending on how much time/parts are used.
> 
> When replacing sensors, always use Nissan OEM parts from a Nissan dealer; aftermarket electronic items generally are not reliable, don't last long, and many times are DOA. The sensors are not very expensive; around $75.


So if I take it in to the dealer, just explain the issue as I have to you, and if they run diagnostics and don’t find error codes just ask them to go ahead and replace both camshaft and crankshaft position sensors with Nissan OEM parts? Fingers crossed hope that’s the issue? Only other thing I’ve found online is possibly a messed up air intake valve, but the TCS being effected doesn’t seem to fall in line with that, right? Thank you for the response though man, I just wanted to bring it to the dealer with some prior knowledge!


----------

